# HP Photosmart c6180 printer installation with Vista Premium



## jkoetter (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone have any experience successfully getting a HP Photosmart C6180 printer to work under vista premium? What I mean by work is - getting the HP solution center icon on the desktop and being able to print, scan, copy etc from the solution center application. By the way - this is a wireless installation not wired!


----------

